# Last Show of the Season!! :D



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Well this past weekend was amazing! Best show ever, got to spend it with all my dog family, lots of good food and special people 

Just some cell phone pics but hope you all enjoy!

Pyra got 1 first in CH class! I was so excited, still on the high lol! 
Lucius got 1 first in 18-24 mo males
Tandie got four 2nd place ribbons
And my new addition male pup got one 1st, two 2nds and one 3rd. (Still thinking of a name)



















































































































Not many Tandie pics, they were mostly a blur lol

















New pup


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Great job!! Congrats on the success and the new addition, who is beautiful!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Here, here.........bravo Nadia and Co.!!! Special shout out to Lucius, who looks like he was warming things up on a colder day LOL. 

Who was the judge?


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Congrats Nadia, the dogs look fantastic and your hard work with them came through with ribbons! Give Ch. Pyra a scratch behind the ears for me and a big Barrroooooo to Lu!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

The judge who gave Pyra the first was Marcos Domingas (owner of GR CH Beef my favorite dog) the judge who gave Lucius the first was Bo Jones  the other two judges were Michael Looney and Jackie Jones. 

The CH female class was very very hard, of the four shows she placed in one. There were females from all around the country, cup winning females I really thought there was no chance  

Lol yes, Lucius loves to keep things spicy in the ring  he will take a little pee and then kick grass and dirt everywhere telling all the males he is the king...hahaha! 

Tandie looked like a bumble bee out there as she had on a yellow collar. She is always so happy and its adorable.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I love your pups. Lucius is turning into such an amazing dog!!! I will always have a soft spot for him. Pyra is just amazing and Tandi and "New pup to be named" will be so awesome to watch grow up. I can't wait. You are doing great things with your pups girl!!! You are awesome and it's a joy to watch you kick so much ass 

I don't think I sent these to you yet so I just add them here lol

































This was one of my favorites of Tandie and I  she won't stay still for a picture and j had the bright idea of trying to get a duplicate of the beautifully calm Lucius shot you got last year. He is so perfect lol


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Yay congrats Nadia and to all ur pups!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love the crazy puppies!!!! lol


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice job - the dogs lookin good!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Amy soooooo much for the pictures! Lucius looks awesome in them! <3 and you are right, Lucius is a very special boy and has come so far, he did very good with you and everyone, such a relief. The hard work with him has been paying off  he will always have a special place in my heart 

Lol at the Tandie pics!! I swear she is like that no matter how much exercise she gets...granted she was cooped up in a crate the whole weekend but still....she is like that here at the house too...and if you talk to the folks who own her siblings they are the same way.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Coach congrats, and they're real head turners, cheers...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looking forward to next season-- all will be going for Top Dog in that event! Very excited!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha totally. And so funny. I totally believe it about Tandie. Hopefully new pup helps release some of her energy even if it doesn't help lol


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I swear she is like that no matter how much exercise she gets...granted she was cooped up in a crate the whole weekend but still....she is like that here at the house too...and if you talk to the folks who own her siblings they are the same way.


My mutt is that way too. No matter how tired I get him, he just wants to go and go and go... He see's people and get's so over excited.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Congrats and great pics!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Wow congrats Coach!! 

Awesome pics too!

I didn't know you picked up another boy! Love the blaze on him! Who's he off of?

Tandie looks just like her sister Sox...love them girls.

I wish there were more bulldog shows out here in Cali!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about......


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Congrats girl! I always love looking at your show pictures, I can't wait to see what you and the pups accomplish next season! Something about that new boy, I just love him


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Great pictures and congrats! Cant wait till mines older to start em!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! Where was this held?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

DickyT--- I know right? People probably think I never pet her lol! Starved for attention constantly lol! 

STILL WILL --Yes, Tandie does look just like her sister Sox! Well, all of her siblings actually lol-- all black! Hahaha! The new pup is heavy inbred Captain Marvel. Same sire as Tandie actually. Different dams. He already has a major attitude....he isn't really a fan of Tandie trying to play with him..he just wants momma! Screams non stop over everything...a big baby. 

St Francis--- yep, now that's a bulldog! Lol! Lucius has such a big ol head I love it, he is my preference for how I like my bulldogs to look head and body wise  

MACH0-- this show was in Mass! You should have came!!!!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

F N A chicka!! Great job to you and the Dags...

One of these days we are gonna see each other at a show


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

For sure! I can't remember where you are...FL right?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

NW FL.. I ALMOST!! was going to the Nationals show in NC but I cant make it. Ill be going to bushnell, FL thanksgiving weekend..

one of these days though ill be going north to shows


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

WAY TO GO NADIA AND CREW!! That's right, I shouted it. I'm proud for ya. What a great face and markings on "new pup", congrats on that addition too. 

Thank you and Amy both for all the great pictures, I enjoyed looking at each and every one of them.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations! They look great! Lucius knows how to show some 'tude! Congratulations!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats Coach. The dogs look great in those photos. congrats on the new pup and all the placings. That judge was super impressed with pyra, I always liked the way she is built. she going to do well in the spring shows when weather allows for less weight, at least I thinks!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks!!!!! And I agree, I'm very excited about spring season!!!


----------

